# Sticky  Links to pen websites [updated April 23] >>>



## Ernie Romers

www.worldlux.com
www.silverlakewoodworks
www.utspens.com
www.fahrneyspens.com
www.skripta-paris.com
www.swisherpens.com
www.pentrace.net
www.thepenstop.com
www.writetime.co.uk
www.joon.com
www.oscarbraunpens.com
www.addex.com
www.sailor.co.jp
www.fountainpenstudios.com


----------



## Kool Cat

*Re: Links to pen websites >>>*

Good day and if you allow me to add one more from the Far East to your list please.

http://www.pensinasia.com/

Thank you.

Kool Cat


----------



## tribe125

*Re: Links to pen websites >>>*

And this one -

http://www.cultpens.com/index.html


----------



## Viper

*Re: Links to pen websites >>>*

Here's another to add to the list:

http://www.fountainpenhospital.com/


----------



## Susanna

*Re: Links to pen websites >>>*

:-( ... and me ...?

www.pens.it


----------



## cedarman320

*Re: Links to pen websites >>>*

Fountain Pen Links

Pen sales, custom nibs, reference material and more:

http://www.richardspens.com/
http://www.nibs.com/

Ink, writing materials and more:

http://www.pendemonium.com/index.htm

Great ink color comparison pages:

http://www.thewritingdesk.co.uk/ink_cat/ink_cat.php?none
http://www.thewritingdesk.co.uk/ink_cat/inkchooser.php

Vintage pens (mainly Parker "51" and Parker Vacumatics):

http://www.vacumania.com/index.htm
http://www.wetinc.com/pens/
http://www.parker51.com/

Fountain pen forums:

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/

Rick


----------



## Mathew J

*Re: Links to pen websites >>>*

I have purchased from www.hotpens.com before, actually it was my wife who got me a MB for my wedding gift, they are the webstore front for America's pen Collection in NYC.

Also Pam at Oscar Braun is great!

and avoid at all costs Altman Luggage, a bunch of cheats.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

*Re: Links to pen websites >>>*

http://www.morastylos.com 78 years in the pen business since 1930


----------



## Johnny J

thank you for putting this together


----------



## TimeZero

Looks like this hasn't been updated in a while, so please allow me to add the following website to the list:

The Pear Tree Pen Company: http://www.PearTreePens.com


----------



## Guest

I should add www.gentlemanpens.com to this list. Handmade pens using mostly exotic woods gathered from around the world. Free shipping in North America.


----------



## edelberg

me toooooo b-)

Style of Zug

Check our Limited Edition
The Webshop is growing from day to day...


----------



## Frankiex

One more pen forum to visit-

www.thefountainpencommunity.com

Frank


----------



## ninobrn99

Dromgooles dot com 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lemper

Frankiex said:


> One more pen forum to visit-
> 
> www.thefountainpencommunity.com
> 
> Frank


Great forum man. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kittysafe

Most of these are dead links now.


----------



## fretinapaul

Thanks!


----------



## jar

A History of Modern Montegrappa pens.

Sheaffer Pen Museum


----------



## georges zaslavsky

more to add
Vintage Fountain Pens, Flexible Nibs, Super Flex Nibs, Wet Noodles, and Penmanship - Home
nibs.com | Classic Fountain Pens, Inc.
Fountain pen sales and profiles. Vacumania.com
Vintage Pens & Vintage Fountain Pens
http://www.chatterleyluxuries.com
Inkpen Vintage Fountain Pen
Vintage Pens : Home Page
Main Street Pens - Quality Pen Repair
Peyton Street Pens - New Old Stock Writing Instruments | Vintage Fountain Pens - Parker, Sheaffer, Waterman
Vintage Fountain Pens Parker 51 Duofolds Waterman Mont Blanc - Five Star Pens


----------



## JonV6

Here's one my company and I recently used, not designer or anything but there are some high quality metal ones on there that our core connections were really happy to receive for Christmas: Business Pens UK | Branded Promotional Pens Specialists


----------



## gto05z

Some really cool pens from Japanese master Hidetoshi Nakayama
https://www.oztokyo.com/en/catalogue/brand,nakayama-hidetoshi-c365/cat,pens


----------



## Prado

I spend some time looking for cult pens. I didn't see it so: Cult Pens - the widest range of pens and pencils on the planet!


----------



## Zroccc

is this site legit Marchetiello Gioielli | Gioielleria Napoli | Via Grande Orefici 12
trying to figure out english transalation


----------



## gabrielvallejo89

Thanks for the recommendations. I had been looking for some good sites for a while now!


----------

